# ISDN - Zum gähnen langsam ...



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen.

ICh habe mal ne Frage, und zwar Ich habe hier ISDN, welches zum gähnen langsam ist (Seitenaufbau, Ganz besonders Download). Gibt es da irgendwelche Verbindungsbeschleuniger? Info: Ich sitz hier im Obergeschoss, und Ich bekomm das Internet übers Hausnetzerk (10/100) von nem Samba/Linux  :suspekt: Server über 3 Switches durchgeschalten. Gibt es da eine Chnace das zu beschleunigen?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## redbuttler (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

ja , gibt es. Als ich noch ISDN hatte hab z.B die Kanalbündelung aktiviert => also einfach das 
du noch zusätzlich über die Telefonleitung surfst. Kannst du natürlich dann nicht tlefonieren gleichzeitig

Eine Alternative wären Webbeschleuniger, ein möglichst schneller Browser (Mozilla Firefox) 
und optimale Proxy-Einstellungen.

NetSonic ist z.B. so ein Webbeschleunigung. Zu finden unter http://www.netsonic.com

Das Programm optimiert hauptsächlich deine Cache-Verwaltung.

Hoffe mal das ich weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## redbuttler (6. Januar 2006)

Sorry , der Angebene Link geht nicht , aber die Seite sowieso im Moment in Bearbeitung


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort, Ich werd halt immer Mal wieder reinchaun, ob sich was getan hat.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Januar 2006)

Ich empfehl dir zu beschleunigung http://www.cfos.de.
Für einen Schnelleren Downoad empfehl ich Dir http://www.getright.com.
Das ist ein Downloadmanager der die Datei gleichzeitig von meheren Servern runter lädt.
Damit hatt ich damals zu meinen ISDN Zeiten immer die maximalste Auslastung.


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Danke, das hol Ich mir am besten gleich Mal.
Jedes Kilobyte Speed zählt!   


MfG Alexander12

PS: Hui, Wir sehen/schreiben uns heut aber oft.  :suspekt:


----------



## kasal (20. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Du könntest Mal schauen ob bei dir das so genannte "DSL Light" (DSL 384) geht, das wäre ne abgespeckte Version vom DSL 1000.   

Ladet aber trotzdem schnell.  :-( 


LG,
kasal


----------

